# when doing bite work



## ricardocaracheo (Dec 27, 2012)

For those schutzhund experts. 
Can the dog's owner (or handler) be the agitator or decoy when doing bite work, What I do is tide her with a long line to a tree and try to make her bite the sleeve, she does bite the sleeve but she doesn't bark or show any kind of agression. Do i need to have someone else to be the agitator and me just being the handler??


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why should she be showing aggression when you are playing in prey drive


----------



## ricardocaracheo (Dec 27, 2012)

I want her to at least bark.


----------



## ricardocaracheo (Dec 27, 2012)

I want her to at least bark


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

I am no expert, Does your dog know the command speak, if yes,get a toy or jute attatched to a long line and if you do not have someone to assist you back tie her. When she is back tied move the jute along the ground. You first want her to chase it get her prey drive going. Once that is establishes and she understands the concept at a new sessions(s) depending on the dog's response back tie her again put the jute attatched to long rope on the ground, she should start to anticipate the game. Do not move it until she barks encourage her with the command speak or what ever you use. Be patient until she figures it out you may need to move it a little. As soon as she barks move the jute like a it is a rabbit. Lesson is bark causes the animal to move. Make sure after she barks she gets a bite of the jute.

I never am the helper or decoy as they are to be the bad people too much conflict.

Laurel


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Ricardo,

Where are you located? Maybe we can help you find a schutzhund club that is not too far away. You really need an experienced helper (aka decoy aka agitator) for proper bitework development especially in the foundation stage for many reasons.

as far as barking, since you are basically playing tug with your dog (I work my own dog sometimes, and we also are just playing tug with a big sleeve. He really brings it when we go to the club and work there - otherwise its all fun and prey really so I did not mean to offend you with that statement), you can simply frustrate the dog.

Dog is already tied up. Stand outside the radius that your dog can reach. tease the dog with a tug or toy she likes, and the instant she barks (probably out of frustration) you reward by giving her the bite.

That's all I can really give you on a forum online, like I said the best is to join a club nearby


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Your dog is going to have some internal conflict in showing aggression to its own handler during bite work. You need help from someone that the dog can view as an adversary.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Strong barking comes from aggression/fight and, as Rob pointed out, the dog is going to be in conflict barking on you. I have found my strongest dogs are very hard to get to bark at me and even those that will are not in the right mind set. 

So, yes, you really do need to be working with someone else.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Typically, you need to work with someone else. The rare dog will have no problem showing aggression at their owner/handler. For those dogs its more of a "Its not personal, its just business" attitude. If I tried to work my male in aggression it would be at the severe and likely permanent detriment of our relationship.. if I could even get him in that state of mind with me. My female will work just as aggressively on me as she will on anyone else, and she will bite me in that state of mind sleeve or not. My worst bites have all come from her. Immediately after working her, she's all kisses & love, no bleed over. Very weird thing to watch.


----------

